# Uber Surge Fraud



## Rideshareguy123 (May 13, 2018)

Im putting this out there so your not cheated out of your surge earnings. Yesterday I, again, experienced a situation in which I picked up a pax (at a large surge) for a short ride and recieved another request before dropping the pax off....in the same surge area..we'll, I accepted the request but realized that it did NOT have an added surge!!! Uber is screwing you out of surge because they assume you dont know there's surge in the area of the request. However, after canceling the ride I realized that the request area was surging at +7.25!!!! They charge the pax for the surge but hide it from the driver......my reccomendation is DO NOT ACCEPT IN COMING REQUEST WHILE DROPPING OF PAX untill you confirm the surge rate because I assure you they will give you the request and withhold any added surge..


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I stopped doing that a while ago.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes, this always happens when I forget to “stop incoming rides”.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Rideshareguy123 said:


> Im putting this out there so your not cheated out of your surge earnings. Yesterday I, again, experienced a situation in which I picked up a pax (at a large surge) for a short ride and recieved another request before dropping the pax off....in the same surge area..we'll, I accepted the request but realized that it did NOT have an added surge!!! Uber is screwing you out of surge because they assume you dont know there's surge in the area of the request. However, after canceling the ride I realized that the request area was surging at +7.25!!!! They charge the pax for the surge but hide it from the driver......my reccomendation is DO NOT ACCEPT IN COMING REQUEST WHILE DROPPING OF PAX untill you confirm the surge rate because I assure you they will give you the request and withhold any added surge..


The surge didn't display on the screen when you got the stacked ping?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Homie G said:


> The surge didn't display on the screen when you got the stacked ping?


This. Learned it long time ago that if the ping doesn't have a surge attached to it, you will not be get a surge. Simple as that. Whether pax pays a surge is anybody's guess since the fake/ghost/expired surge zones are extremely commonplace nowadays.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Any time I am in a surge area I hit "stop requests" after accepting a surge ride, for this very reason. I have no idea what surge I could get if I just leave the app on and blindly accept whatever ride comes in. A nice surge could be a mile away.



Homie G said:


> The surge didn't display on the screen when you got the stacked ping?


Uber could be giving you a ride outside the current surge zone, but you are still in it, and they don't seem to apply the current surge to your next ride. If the passenger is in a surge zone, then you'll get that surge for the ride, but you might have been driving in a higher surge area when you accepted it, and end up only getting the surge where the passenger is. It's a sneaky trick.



TomTheAnt said:


> This. Learned it long time ago that if the ping doesn't have a surge attached to it, you will not be get a surge. Simple as that. Whether pax pays a surge is anybody's guess since the fake/ghost/expired surge zones are extremely commonplace nowadays.


The app seems to have a glitch where the surge zone doesn't update properly, and shows on the map when it is really expired. If it doesn't list a next trip surge amount at the bottom of the screen, there is no surge, even if you see orange on the map.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

...or you could read the incoming request before quick fingering it like a young child with a new toy. Thats on you OP.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

They have fixed this entire problem in my market.

The solution was amazingly simple: they hired so many drivers that they simply don't pay surge anymore.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> The app seems to have a glitch where the surge zone doesn't update properly, and shows on the map when it is really expired. If it doesn't list a next trip surge amount at the bottom of the screen, there is no surge, even if you see orange on the map.


A glitch is a coding error or bug that needs to be fixed for smooth operations. You are referring to a built in feature that benefits Uber greatly and will never be remedied, Be happy (or ashamed) that you've stuck around long enough to know it exists and act accordingly.


----------

